# Solved: Visual Studio 2012 Uninstall problems



## dabeartn (May 6, 2011)

Hello,
I am having a heck of a time getting a full uninstall of Visual Studio 2012. I installed VS 2012 yesterday, tried it a little and decided that it was not for me. I use Visual Basic 6.0, so when VB 6 starts, it tries to run the setup for VS 2012. 
I have tried to uninstall it using the DVD, but it never did a full uninstall of the program off my computer and left a lot of the other type of .NET stuff. I have tried the control panel to also remove the program, but it still doesn't remove all the program. All the SQL Server files, Visual Studio 8.0 are still on my computer, even after two uninstall tries.
How can I get it totally removed, and eliminate the connection to VB 6, without doing a reformat. It seems like it has taken over control of my computer.

Thanks,

Dabeartn


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I would try the free program revo uninstaller. Works well usually for these types of situations.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Make sure to choose freeware


----------



## dabeartn (May 6, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the reply. I will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds good. Make sure to not download the added stuff it gives you options for. I'm not 100% sure it does, but I'm pretty sure it does and it is typically downloaded by default, unless you tell it not to download.


----------



## dabeartn (May 6, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for suggesting this program. It did the trick.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad it worked. Thanks for marking the thread solved as well.


----------

